# What is next step after starter kit?



## Smokey_Robinson (23/10/14)

Hi guys.

I have a starter kit I bought from Digicig. My question is.....what is the next logical step to take after this outfit? Surely going over to full- blown "mechs" and "mods" is out of the question as I have no technical knowledge (probably blow myself, the missus and the shar-pei to kingdom come tampering with it). But I know I want something with better battery life, better vape production and better taste relay.
What about the "Innokin iTaste 134 Mini Starter Kit"? Seems not to have to many whistles and bells and easy enough to operate.
Please guys any constructive and honest comments and advice would be welcome. Looked on google and not much on S.A. section.


----------



## Wesley (23/10/14)

Have a look at this thread

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/day-2-of-vaping-already-considering-upgrade.5320/


----------



## Smokey_Robinson (23/10/14)

p.s. I live in the flat lands (platteland) so options are limited and getting exploids to building my own is rather limited to almost impossible.


----------



## Wesley (23/10/14)

Vape Club has some pretty good deals on Vision Spinner 2 and tank combos.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KieranD (23/10/14)

Box mod with VV/VW and a Nautilus mini
Cannot go wrong as the next step

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Smokey_Robinson (23/10/14)

Wesley said:


> Have a look at this thread
> 
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/day-2-of-vaping-already-considering-upgrade.5320/



Thanks @Wesley. Will check out.


----------



## CraftyZA (23/10/14)

My 2c, Hold of on the upgrades until your starter kit will cause you to smoke again.
When you feel the starter kit/ego does not cut it any more, then take out your wallet and rectify the situation. If I recall correctly, I used my ego for 5 months. before I bought my 1st VW device.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Metal Liz (23/10/14)

let me be the little voice in the back of your mind shouting Innokin MVP with a Kangertech: Mini protank 2 or 3, Evod 1 or 2 or mini aerotank!!!!!  you can set it lower for a start and go higher on your Volts or Watts as you want a little bit more kick... It has pass through so you can vape while you charge it, it has a built in battery meter to see how much battery life is left, built in ohm reader so you can use it when you start on the rebuildables to check the ohms of your coils that you have built and the best of all, with constant vaping mine gave me 2 days worth of battery life!!!
It truly Vapes strong and Rocks hard

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Metal Liz (23/10/14)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Smokey_Robinson (23/10/14)

Thanks guys will keep the suggestions and look at them when the time comes at this stage starter still okay. But just one question: the mods you guys are refering to, is that something that will fit in my pocket, take it to work. It seems I might have to look at two types, one that is compact and one that stays home......what is your viewpoint?


----------



## Smokey_Robinson (23/10/14)

Metal Liz said:


> let me be the little voice in the back of your mind shouting Innokin MVP with a Kangertech: Mini protank 2 or 3, Evod 1 or 2 or mini aerotank!!!!!  you can set it lower for a start and go higher on your Volts or Watts as you want a little bit more kick... It has pass through so you can vape while you charge it, it has a built in battery meter to see how much battery life is left, built in ohm reader so you can use it when you start on the rebuildables to check the ohms of your coils that you have built and the best of all, with constant vaping mine gave me 2 days worth of battery life!!!
> It truly Vapes strong and Rocks hard



Hehehe thanks @Metal Liz ......the little voice will be looked at seriously when the time comes. And thanks for the pics.....they seem compact enough to carry around also.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wesley (23/10/14)

Smokey_Robinson said:


> Thanks guys will keep the suggestions and look at them when the time comes at this stage starter still okay. But just one question: the mods you guys are refering to, is that something that will fit in my pocket, take it to work. It seems I might have to look at two types, one that is compact and one that stays home......what is your viewpoint?


 
The Vision Spinner 2 or and the MVP2 are both quite compact and should fit in your pockets easily. It would all depend on your budget, the MVP2 is more expensive than the Vision Spinner 2 but has longer battery life and is more powerful and all the benefits Liz mentioned already.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Smokey_Robinson (23/10/14)

My starter kit costs about R800, so I was thinking R1200-R1400 region for the next whole kit?

Or am I being a "cheap-skate" here?


----------



## Metal Liz (23/10/14)

That budget is more than enough  Here's a couple of pricing guides for you 

https://www.vapeden.co.za/product/itaste-mvp2-0-variable-voltage-black-carbon/
http://vapeking.co.za/innokin-itaste-mvp-2.0.html

http://vapeking.co.za/generic-evod-replaceable-clearomizer.html
https://www.vapeden.co.za/product/kangertech-protank-mini-3-clearomizer/
http://vapeking.co.za/kanger-aerotank-mini-dual-coil-clearomizer.html
https://www.vapeden.co.za/product/aspire-nautilus-mini-bvc-tank-clearomizer/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Smokey_Robinson (23/10/14)

Metal Liz said:


> That budget is more than enough  Here's a couple of pricing guides for you
> 
> https://www.vapeden.co.za/product/itaste-mvp2-0-variable-voltage-black-carbon/
> http://vapeking.co.za/innokin-itaste-mvp-2.0.html
> ...



Awesome! Thanks, love googling and comparing specs. Like buying a new fly reel

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wesley (23/10/14)

@Smokey_Robinson , that is definitely enough, remember to get a 5 pack of coils as well for whichever tank you are getting along with it (buy a separate tank like the Nautilus Mini or Kanger Aerotank V2 or Mini, I've heard the tank that comes with the MVP2 isn't all that).

You definitely don't want to run out of coils at the wrong time, trust me.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Metal Liz (23/10/14)

it's only a pleasure 

I started with an el-cheapo knock off, didn't work for me, then a couple of months later decided to try it out again and bought a twisp double set, was very unhappy about the leaking, then got given a kangertech evod kit via the forum, i was amazed at the amazing vape it delivered, then got a evod VV battery, it was great but i wanted more, then a month or 2 later bought the MVP, used my evod tanks with it and i never looked back again, then entered the mini protank 3, even more amazement, then entered another MVP (as backup, cause by this time i had presented my friends with all my smaller kits to get them to swop over too) this time with an Aerotank and i was in heaven! I also wanted to try out the mechs but decided to go to the end of the road for me and bought a Reo mini and now i am in absolute vape heaven and not even thinking of upgrading anything - almost 7 months stinkie free after being a minimum of 2 boxes a day smoker... 
Happy vaping!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Smokey_Robinson (23/10/14)

The fact is at this stage that I'm sucking the coil hot-hot on all 3 starters I have (Digicig and Evolve Freshcig), I have to do a 5seconds plus sucking action just to get a decent TH. Now I was smoking 1.1mg nicotien stinkies and about 20-25 of them daily, so did research and it seemed the 12mg was about right for the amount I'm smoking. So my logic goes the e-juice is strong enough.....so it must be the hardware that is not completely up to scratch? For now is still fine, not looking back, instead stinkies smell like #$@ to me, and I don't want to get close to the smoke....is that possible after only 3weeks...to be revolted by their smell?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (23/10/14)

It is very possible, maybe try up your nicotine level to 18mg and see how it goes for starters? I started on 18mg and am down now to 12mg... still considering to go down to 9mg hehehe


----------



## Smokey_Robinson (23/10/14)

Metal Liz said:


> It is very possible, maybe try up your nicotine level to 18mg and see how it goes for starters? I started on 18mg and am down now to 12mg... still considering to go down to 9mg hehehe



Will order a few 18mg.....but then again possible I like them to much and go higher instead of lower....lol.
O boy.........no wait, play safe and order better kit and be happy with 12mg.


----------



## Metal Liz (23/10/14)

hahaha it's up to you, but just take into consideration that you started pretty low already, quite a few of our members here started on 36mg and a lot started on 24 or 18mg hahaha, but whatever you feel saver with is what will work for you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokey_Robinson (23/10/14)

Metal Liz said:


> hahaha it's up to you, but just take into consideration that you started pretty low already, quite a few of our members here started on 36mg and a lot started on 24 or 18mg hahaha, but whatever you feel saver with is what will work for you



36??? Eish didn't even know it went that high! Must be like smoking old "Elcano mini cigars". Never forget them....did my "smoke-licence" with them and some luke warm salt water on varsity....nearly died 
Nope will upgrade hardware and if it still not enough will admit defeat and order 18mg......see you are in the juice business also @Metal Liz?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Metal Liz (23/10/14)

Hahaha yeah i guess it must be, i tasted it in the Tastebox I tried out from the forum, sheez it hits you like a freaking steamtrain hahaha!!! Waaaaay too strong for me hahaha

yeah i am, but i'm not allowed to speak about that here on this part of the forum  I'll get into trouble

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wesley (23/10/14)

Let us know what you decide on @Smokey_Robinson !


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves (23/10/14)

@Smokey_Robinson best advice i can give is dive right in. Your thirst for watts and power will grow and i found that teasing yourself with smaller mods cost money. I think hit it and hit it hard! You have the forum for help and backup! Buy a hanna and a rba/rda. Some kanthal and wick. Your the man for leaving analogues. How hard can it be to build a coil and find its sweet spot on the watts/ volts table? Aaaaaaaand the absolute satisfaction of firing your forst glowing coil is amazing! Do it guy! Keep on keeping on!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves (23/10/14)

I have an option for you.
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/best-of-both-worlds-full-setup.6283/


----------



## Smokey_Robinson (24/10/14)

Wesley said:


> Let us know what you decide on @Smokey_Robinson !


Will do


----------



## Smokey_Robinson (24/10/14)

2 Angry Wolves said:


> I have an option for you.
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/best-of-both-worlds-full-setup.6283/



Thanks@2 Angry Wolves. Will check it out now.


----------



## Silver (24/10/14)

Smokey_Robinson said:


> The fact is at this stage that I'm sucking the coil hot-hot on all 3 starters I have (Digicig and Evolve Freshcig), I have to do a 5seconds plus sucking action just to get a decent TH. Now I was smoking 1.1mg nicotien stinkies and about 20-25 of them daily, so did research and it seemed the 12mg was about right for the amount I'm smoking. So my logic goes the e-juice is strong enough.....so it must be the hardware that is not completely up to scratch? For now is still fine, not looking back, instead stinkies smell like #$@ to me, and I don't want to get close to the smoke....is that possible after only 3weeks...to be revolted by their smell?



Hi @Smokey_Robinson - if you sucking those starter kits hot and pulling for 5 seconds just to get a decent TH - then I strongly suggest you get 18mg juices - or even 24mg juices. You may well be surprised at the satisfaction you get with the right strength juice.

I am going nearly on 1 year now - was a Rothmans Red smoker (20-25 a day like you) - and I am still on 18mg. 
12mg is ok for some juices but 18mg keeps me satisfied.

Definitely get a few flavours in 18mg and give them a try.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (24/10/14)

Smokey_Robinson said:


> 36??? Eish didn't even know it went that high! Must be like smoking old "Elcano mini cigars". Never forget them....did my "smoke-licence" with them and some luke warm salt water on varsity....nearly died
> Nope will upgrade hardware and if it still not enough will admit defeat and order 18mg......see you are in the juice business also @Metal Liz?



@Smokey_Robinson - don't view it as "admitting defeat" if you go for 18mg.

There are many 18mg vapers - especially among newer vapers.
In fact, given that Twisp's regular strength juices are 18mg, I'd even suggest that most vapers in SA currently are on 18mg. It's just that they are not all on the forum. We are the fringe enthusiasts 

But even among the enthusiasts there are many 18mg ers
Check out this thread
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/calling-all-18mg-vapers.5257/

Give it a try and see how it works for you.


----------



## Smokey_Robinson (24/10/14)

Silver said:


> @Smokey_Robinson - don't view it as "admitting defeat" if you go for 18mg.
> 
> There are many 18mg vapers - especially among newer vapers.
> In fact, given that Twisp's regular strength juices are 18mg, I'd even suggest that most vapers in SA currently are on 18mg. It's just that they are not all on the forum. We are the fringe enthusiasts
> ...


----------



## Smokey_Robinson (24/10/14)

Thanks @Silver. Jip had a 3 year plan....start of with 12mg for a year then go down to 6mg for a year and then year later go 0mg.....and then stop. But yes...like you said some flavours give a nice TH.....like the "ameriacan tobacco, berry mix, HS menthol sensation and RY4 in 12ml.

Also already doing some thinking and sums in my head to get a Vision Spinner2 with a Nautilus mini tank, as the more mobile option and then maybe a innokin Mvp2 also with a nautilus tank for home. But that will have to wait till after November's Tigerfishing expedition.... I'm only a honest state official


----------



## Silver (24/10/14)

Smokey_Robinson said:


> Thanks @Silver. Jip had a 3 year plan....start of with 12mg for a year then go down to 6mg for a year and then year later go 0mg.....and then stop. But yes...like you said some flavours give a nice TH.....like the "ameriacan tobacco, berry mix, HS menthol sensation and RY4 in 12ml.
> 
> Also already doing some thinking and sums in my head to get a Vision Spinner2 with a Nautilus mini tank, as the more mobile option and then maybe a innokin Mvp2 also with a nautilus tank for home. But that will have to wait till after November's Tigerfishing expedition.... I'm only a honest state official



I like your plan of moving down by 6mg each year - my only suggestion would be to start on 24mg or 18mg and then move down when you feel the need.

If you get more powerful equipment, you can then go lower on the nic strength. Also, many like much airier setups to do lung hits (direct to the lung inhaling) - and then they find that their usual mouth to lung strength juices are too strong.

Don't worry though, the upside of 18mg or 24mg on a lower powered setup is you get a decent "hit" and way more battery life

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## TylerD (24/10/14)

@Smokey_Robinson I started on 18mg and I'm on 6mg after a year. I still have the odd 12mg here and there, but I enjoy a 3mg also.
You will get to the 0mg faster than you think.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

